# American Idol "Results" for 4/5/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like Mandisa, Paris and Elliot are bottom 3. It would jive with dialidol. Taylor, Kellie and Chris are safe. Bucky, Ace and Katharine is safe. So it is Mandisa, Elliot and Paris bottom three for sure. Mandisa is gone and all the other Idols are stunned..


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm shocked


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I am SHOCKED! 
It was awfully easy getting through last night to vote for my pretty...er I mean Ace..I thought for sure he would be in the bottom 3, and maybe go. I think Paris was there because Simon was so nice to her..when Simon is mean, people get sympathy votes. We all know it's true!


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

w0w! Didn't think Mandissa would be gone this soon. Dialidol nailed it too. I think Mandissa supporters forgot to vote or didn't think they needed to.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

how about Ryan screwing up. Something like...the next name is going home...."mandisa you are...safe" and then she was sent home. CRAZY!


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

coolpenguin said:


> how about Ryan screwing up. Something like...the next name is going home...."mandisa you are...safe" and then she was sent home. CRAZY!


What you be talking about??? Don't you got no TiVo???


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I would agree....

Shocking is a good word for it.... 
I mean she had one of the most difficult songs last night, and was one of the better singers.

I didn't think she would "win" the entire competition... but... others should have gotten the boot today.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Song choice really sunk her...


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I have Tivo, but didn't record it, watched the end in another room. I SWEAR that is what he said. They panned to the audience and both families were confused...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

He said that the one that was going home was Mandisa... pause.... Elliot... pause... you are safe.

So he didn't goof up - but the audience seemed a little stunned and confused.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

coolpenguin said:


> I have Tivo, but didn't record it, watched the end in another room. I SWEAR that is what he said. They panned to the audience and both families were confused...


And that's why eye-witnesses aren't always reliable....they truly believe what they believe they saw...


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

dthmj said:


> He said that the one that was going home was Mandisa... pause.... Elliot... pause... you are safe.
> 
> So he didn't goof up - but the audience seemed a little stunned and confused.


Taylor almost ended up clapping by himself....


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

aHH, I missed Elliot. Sorry.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

coolpenguin said:


> aHH, I missed Elliot. Sorry.


Wishful thinking...Elliot probably should have gone before Mandisa anyway...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Not too shocking on this end of things 

As much as I like being correct I really wish that it had been Paris. Oh well, I am pretty sure that Queen will be Bucky's undoing.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I wonder if Katharine is going to sing "Fat-bottomed Girls" next week?  

(I am not complaining about Katharine's bottom at all, by the way).


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> I wonder if Katharine is going to sing "Fat-bottomed Girls" next week?
> 
> (I am not complaining about Katharine's bottom at all, by the way).


Wow...picky people! Did you see her in that mini-skirt tonight? Yowsa!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jdag said:


> Wow...picky people! Did you see her in that mini-skirt tonight? Yowsa!


Would hit it like Thor's hammer on a frost giant.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Song choice really sunk her...


This one comment nailed it. I think Paris and Elliott were worse tha her last night, but that song just was not good for her.

Just how long do you think Bucky can escape the elimination?


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

I'd say it's the stylist that got her booted off. What kind of stylist gives those wavy horizontal lines top to a woman with that kind of a shape. awful!

Considering most of the performances were bleh yesterday, I'm still totally shocked that she's gone. Quite a few should have gotten the boot before she did.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bostlaw said:


> Taylor almost ended up clapping by himself....


LOL. Yeah that was sadly amusing as he was frozen in mid-clap. It was a very awkward booting... And I also certainly thought the Ace group was going to be the bottom 3.

The reality is Mandisa's appearance has become more disturbing the last few weeks. Before then it was not really an issue. I think she has looked AWFUL the last two weeks and I think this played a significant role in her departure.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm not really all that surprised. I knew that America's love affair with Elliott would continue, I was almost certain that Paris (even though she bugs me to no end) would stick around. Plus, Mandisa has been woefully inconsistent the past couple weeks; it seems like all she has is the high note.

Also, why do Katharine's tops always make it look as though she's pregnant? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jdag said:


> Wow...picky people! Did you see her in that mini-skirt tonight? Yowsa!


Like I said, I'm not complaining at all... just a joke about what Queen song she may sing - I personally like the size of her bottom.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> I wonder if Katharine is going to sing "Fat-bottomed Girls" next week?
> 
> (I am not complaining about Katharine's bottom at all, by the way).


lol. I was thinking the same thing as soon as they announced Queen night...now she doesn't have to fight Mandisa for that song...

Queen night should be interesting - not the easiest songs in the world to sing. Taylor already has proven he can handle the high notes (at least in a lower key)and Chris has the range to blow the roof off the place with something like Tie Your Mother Down. This genre should be Buck's undoing - but he seems to have a fan base.....so who knows....


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

You were looking at Katherine's stomach? I was hoping her group was the bottom 3 so she could get a little more screen time.

Kenny mentioned that Bucky had to enunciate for that song. I couldn't understand a word. Oh well, maybe we'll get rid of him next week.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr2sday said:


> You were looking at Katherine's stomach? I was hoping her group was the bottom 3 so she could get a little more screen time.


I was thinking the exact same thing. The one time she let the McTwins out.... 

Hopefully, this is a trend 

BTW, boobies aside, it's the most decent thing she has worn so far...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I wonder if Katharine is going to sing "Fat-bottomed Girls" next week?


If this had been 'Queen Week' and Mandisa sang that song she'd not have been voted off! I think she has enough sense of humor and talent to have pulled it off; maybe having one of the best performances of the night.

I too agree that the stylist that picked Mandisa's outfit should be the one leaving - very, very bad choice.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chapper1 said:


> This one comment nailed it. I think Paris and Elliott were worse tha her last night, but that song just was not good for her.
> 
> Just how long do you think Bucky can escape the elimination?


Elliot is worse than everybody :down:

It is shocking about Mandisa, but I think Manidisa's problem is more her weight then her singing. Obviously many people are ficke about women and their weight.

Although Paris is probably one of the 3 worst overall IMO, I thought she sang well the other night.

As far as Bucky goes, his singing isn't great for sure, but there is something I like about him. He will need to pick a good song and nail it and that should be enought to keep him there longer than Elliot


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I have a question for all the complainers.... Did you vote like a 14-year-old would? Repeatedly for your favorite?

My guess is that for the majority, the answer is no. I'm not berating, but as my wife pointed out last night, my entire family watches and has big email debates about who should have gone and who should have stayed, but none of them actually picked up the phone and voted!

Yes, Mandisa was a surprise, but perhaps not as bag a surprise as everyone is making out. I still say it'll come down to Chris, McPhee and Taylor with Chris winning - even though he's the only one who really doesn't need to win to have a career.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

While Bucky sucks overall, I think Mandisa was the worst of the night.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Called it....no shocker here.

DialIdol.com was right again. It is now officially a spoiler site in my mind.

Not really sad to see Mandisa go. Would have loved to see her sing "Fat Bottomed Girls" but we'll just have to see someone butcher "We are the Champions".

If the contestants are smart, they'd stay FAR away from Bohemian Rhapsody. Constantine did a pretty good job on it last season, but I don't see anyone who could pull it off this year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I've stayed away from these threads for a few weeks because I'm sorta tired of the show. 
But had to comment that even I thought it was a shocker in the context of the show. I'm not surprised she didn't make it all the way, but it's much too soon. They sure fooled me with final 3. No way would i pick paris in there. 

It's obvious they look at the whole package when they dial and as noted before, this just isnt a singing competition or we would hear them singing behind a curtain. 

Goes to show you that when peep like ace are down 2 weeks in a row, people realize that they need to call and vote instead of assuming their favs will stay. I'm betting we wont see paris in the bottom more than 1 week, if that. 

I think the show needs to start giving us raw numbers. The mystery always bugged me and i know they mentioned a few stats in previous years, but how about giving us some percentages?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> If the contestants are smart, they'd stay FAR away from Bohemian Rhapsody. Constantine did a pretty good job on it last season, but I don't see anyone who could pull it off this year.


Well they are dumb. Ace or Elliot will try to sing it. I am sad that Kevin is gone, I would love to see him dork up "Crazy Liitle Thing Called Love."


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh man - I can't believe it. Sucky Bucky survives another week and Mandisa is gone? What is wrong with these people? Bucky is just so bad - I don't get it. Even on country night his performance was weak...and he gets to stay? WTF???


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Well they are dumb. Ace or Elliot will try to sing it. I am sad that Kevin is gone, I would love to see him dork up "Crazy Liitle Thing Called Love."


I see Bucky doing crazy little thing, it's already been countrified once.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I wonder if Katharine is going to sing "Fat-bottomed Girls" next week?
> 
> (I am not complaining about Katharine's bottom at all, by the way).


Ugh! Not a fat bottom! Though I think she may have a keg in her pants because I feel a distinct urge to tap that can!


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Well they are dumb. Ace or Elliot will try to sing it. I am sad that Kevin is gone, I would love to see him dork up "Crazy Liitle Thing Called Love."


Elliot singing Bohemian Rhapsody? (I just threw up in my mouth a little bit) :down:

Edit to add: As far as Kenny Rogers, I don't think he looks so bad for his age, but his eyes are too small or something. Anyway, i enjoyed his song.
I thought if funny when my daughter who is 15 said that he sounded great (we are not country music lovers), whereas she said that Bo sounded like chit when he was on.

Also, I think "Crazy little thing called love" would be a good choice for Katarine or Paris.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Also, why do Katharine's tops always make it look as though she's pregnant? Anyone else notice this?


Dude you nailed it. Didn't Ryan ask her weeks ago about rumors she's pregnant, or was that someone else? I forget.

She totally dresses like she's pregnant, and in fact if it turns out that later on we find out she was, I take back all the negative things I've said about her body. In fact, I've never said anything more negative than she doesn't have a perfect butt, but people have taken that and run with it. My comments about her looking like she could easily put on pounds in the future should also be stricken from the record if it turns out she's pregnant right now. Then again, maybe the spectacular McBoobies are a product of a pregnancy too?!?

If it turns out she's not pregnant right now, however, my previous comments still apply.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> I'm not really all that surprised. I knew that America's love affair with Elliott would continue, I was almost certain that Paris (even though she bugs me to no end) would stick around. Plus, Mandisa has been woefully inconsistent the past couple weeks; it seems like all she has is the high note.
> 
> Also, why do Katharine's tops always make it look as though she's pregnant? Anyone else notice this?


She is wearing these babydoll tops to hide her stomach. It sticks out quite a way. Didn't you see her Tuesday night with all that fat rolling from out of her jeans? She's a pretty girl, no doubt, but she looked better Tuesday than she has in a while.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

It was so nice to see the McTwins come out to play. :up:

Queen night is tailor-made for Chris. He _should_ do Bohemian Rhapsody. No need to stay away from it. He can handle it. Heck, even Sweet Suzie McNeil totally nailed it on Rock Star: INXS. I too would have loved to see Chicken Little handle anything by Queen.

Off the top of my head, here's what I think people should sing:

Chris: BR
Taylor: Crazy Little Thing......but soulized. He could make it nice and funky.
McBoobies: Fat Bottomed Girls, the joke aside (and I too am saying nothing against her bottom, which I quite like), but the song would fit her voice well.
Paris/Bucky: Maybe something lighter like Killer Queen or My Best Friend
Ace: Somebody to Love
Eliot: Bicycle Race, maybe
The Pickler: Something like Radio Ga-Ga

Who knows....The song I think people should stay away from are WWRY/WatCs. Those songs, I just cannot see anyone but Freddie Mercury singing......

By the way, assuming the band plays next Wednesday, will we get them playing with the Idols, or will Paul Rodgers be there? Enquiring minds want to know......


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Elliot singing Bohemian Rhapsody? (I just threw up in my mouth a little bit) :down:


Don't forget the visual too. Elliot standing there, with his mental asylem hair, waving his hip hop hand in the air. oops I just barfed a bit too!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Not shocking at all to me. I think she has been bad in every performance she has given in the final 12 round. She has no real personality to her that would offset this as bucky or kelly might, although to be honest I think bucky has shown more improvement anyway, and kelly is merely inconsistent (as opposed to consistently bad like mandissa). Paris belongs in the bottom three too, because she's had one and a half good performances and stunk the rest of the time. Elliot belongs there because he clearly is limited by his singing style as to what he can sing, and most of the time the night's style works against him.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I bet no one is allowed to sing BR b/c they do it in a group sing.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Jesda said:


> While Bucky sucks overall, I think Mandisa was the worst of the night.


I agree. Mandisa for the past two weeks delivered a poor vocal performance. The songs she picked had so many words stuffed into them she wasn't singing the songs, but talking very fast. She should have picked a slower song that showcased her voice more because even though she's only slightly smaller than the iceberg that sank the Titanic she had one of the best voices on the show. Song choice killed her.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

RangersRBack said:


> Dude you nailed it. Didn't Ryan ask her weeks ago about rumors she's pregnant, or was that someone else? I forget.
> 
> She totally dresses like she's pregnant, and in fact if it turns out that later on we find out she was, I take back all the negative things I've said about her body. In fact, I've never said anything more negative than she doesn't have a perfect butt, but people have taken that and run with it. My comments about her looking like she could easily put on pounds in the future should also be stricken from the record if it turns out she's pregnant right now. Then again, maybe the spectacular McBoobies are a product of a pregnancy too?!?
> 
> If it turns out she's not pregnant right now, however, my previous comments still apply.


Maybe she covers up her body because she feels self-conscious about her curves. I can't image why -- nobody would ever judge her for not being a stick figure


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Well they are dumb. Ace or Elliot will try to sing it. I am sad that Kevin is gone, I would love to see him dork up "Crazy Liitle Thing Called Love."


Kellie Pickler or Bucky will sing that one, it's the closest Queen came to country music. I believe the term used when it came out was rock-a-billy.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Mandissa never sang quieter notes or low notes that well, to me anyway. I think AI fans are tired of the singers who can only sing power. Seems like we get several of them in the final 12 each year.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Am I crazy for getting a tad annoyed when someone like Mandisa says "I bless you all in the name of Jesus!" I don't know why but it irks me. Am I being a little too sensitive on this or do others feel this way when someone of one faith makes blanket statements of their beliefs?

Looks like AI is stepping it up with the talent. Queen, Kenny Rogers, etc... I hear Prince will do a future episode this year. Impressed that all these acts are willing to go on the show.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

jlb said:


> By the way, assuming the band plays next Wednesday,


According to the Idol web site, the answer is ...


Spoiler



they will


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Am I crazy for getting a tad annoyed when someone like Mandisa says "I bless you all in the name of Jesus!" I don't know why but it irks me. Am I being a little too sensitive on this or do others feel this way when someone of one faith makes blanket statements of their beliefs?
> 
> Looks like AI is stepping it up with the talent. Queen, Kenny Rogers, etc... I hear Prince will do a future episode this year. Impressed that all these acts are willing to go on the show.


Well when they all have new CD's to promote they certainly are willing to whore themselves to Idol.

I bless you in the name of the unknown religion that I have yet to discover and hitch my faith wagon to.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

have any 2 people ever sang the same song in the same night? Do they check for conflicts?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Am I crazy for getting a tad annoyed when someone like Mandisa says "I bless you all in the name of Jesus!" I don't know why but it irks me. Am I being a little too sensitive on this or do others feel this way when someone of one faith makes blanket statements of their beliefs?


I was annoyed too. A simple Bless you, or even God Bless you wouldn't have bothered me, but the Jesuficaiton of it was a bit much -- especially since she just lost to the Jew.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

A few years ago, Metallica covered "Stone Cold Crazy" I'm going to bet that's what Chris chooses.


----------



## FuzzyDolly (Dec 29, 2002)

Did anyone else wonder if the grouping was supposed to inflict a subliminal message as to who the top three should be? Come on... Taylor, Chris, and Kelly? (Not that I'm a Kelly fan!) Now if they really wanted to have some good TV, they should have grouped Taylor, Chris, and Mandissa. Could you imagine the reaction when those three would be left standing? They should have at least made it more interesting and had that group not sit down first. I wonder if they grouped them that way to bolster calls next week for Elliot and Paris, and downplay the Ace Bucky votes. Things that make you go... Hmmmm....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I was annoyed too. A simple Bless you, or even God Bless you wouldn't have bothered me, but the Jesuficaiton of it was a bit much -- especially since she just lost to the Jew.


Ya, how dare she openly proclaim her belief in Jesus...but god bless you is ok because it's pretty generic nowadays and less offensive. 

and "because she lost to a Jew"

wth does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

jlb said:


> Queen night is tailor-made for Chris. He _should_ do Bohemian Rhapsody. No need to stay away from it. He can handle it. Heck, even Sweet Suzie McNeil totally nailed it on Rock Star: INXS.


I thought Suzie butchered it and made it feel like a silly song. She was laughing through the whole thing. Constantine did it great with was was allotted timewise. I think the song would make Chris look like a fool. And I'm a big fan of his. It's just a tough song to get right.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Bohemian Rhapsody IS a silly song.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Reminds me, I meant to come and mention this Tuesday.

Fancy does not work well in an Idol format, the song tells a story and cutting it for time really made it sound crappy, totally screws up the flow of the song.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Am I crazy for getting a tad annoyed when someone like Mandisa says "I bless you all in the name of Jesus!" I don't know why but it irks me. Am I being a little too sensitive on this or do others feel this way when someone of one faith makes blanket statements of their beliefs?
> 
> Looks like AI is stepping it up with the talent. Queen, Kenny Rogers, etc... I hear Prince will do a future episode this year. Impressed that all these acts are willing to go on the show.


She can say what she wants to, and you can choose to ignore it.

Or you can decide to whine about it on a public forum.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

FuzzyDolly said:


> Did anyone else wonder if the grouping was supposed to inflict a subliminal message as to who the top three should be? Come on... Taylor, Chris, and Kelly? (Not that I'm a Kelly fan!) Now if they really wanted to have some good TV, they should have grouped Taylor, Chris, and Mandissa. Could you imagine the reaction when those three would be left standing? They should have at least made it more interesting and had that group not sit down first. I wonder if they grouped them that way to bolster calls next week for Elliot and Paris, and downplay the Ace Bucky votes. Things that make you go... Hmmmm....


Am I missing something? Weren't Mandisa, Eliot and Paris the bottom three? Then they can't be paired with anyone else. The other six, however, they could group however they want, and it's evident they put Ace, Katharine and Bucky together because they've all been in the bottom three in the past, and most would assume they were the bottom three again. They even put them furthest out from the couch to give a subliminal message that they were the lowest. The 'wow' factor was there when they were told they were safe.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> Am I crazy for getting a tad annoyed when someone like Mandisa says "I bless you all in the name of Jesus!" I don't know why but it irks me. Am I being a little too sensitive on this or do others feel this way when someone of one faith makes blanket statements of their beliefs?


It is amazing that people get "annoyed" or offended by someone else proclaiming their faith. Actually, for Christians, the Bible is pretty clear that is what one should do.

Now, had she said something like "follow my terrorist-based 'religion' or I will kill you" I could see raising an eyebrow.



> I was annoyed too. A simple Bless you, or even God Bless you wouldn't have bothered me, but the Jesuficaiton of it was a bit much -- especially since she just lost to the Jew.


Yes, she should have altered her religious beliefes and practices because of the events of a television show. Strong faith there!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Not shocking at all to me. I think she has been bad in every performance she has given in the final 12 round. She has no real personality to her that would offset this as bucky or kelly might, although to be honest I think bucky has shown more improvement anyway, and kelly is merely inconsistent (as opposed to consistently bad like mandissa). <snip>


I completely disagree. She had two in a row that were not up to her previous levels, but she was FABULOUS on 50's night! And I can't believe that you think she has no personality. She has more class and dignity in her little finger than the rest of the group put together. She not only put Simon in his place without resorting to insults, shrieking, or rudeness, but she completely won him over.

What kind of personality does Bucky have???????? ******* stupid mumbler with bad hair? 

I do t hink Bucky should have gone before she did, but he was slightly better than her this week and it saved him.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

jlb said:


> Who knows....The song I think people should stay away from are WWRY/WatCs. Those songs, I just cannot see anyone but Freddie Mercury singing......


Hmm. I think Chris could do this quite nicely. It would give him a way to show off his voice even more.
Taylor doing _Crazy little thing called Love_ would be Great!


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Langree said:


> Fancy does not work well in an Idol format, the song tells a story and cutting it for time really made it sound crappy, totally screws up the flow of the song.


True ... I was also dismayed when Taylor cut out 75% of Stevie Wonder's "Living for the City"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

How is singing We Will Rock You going to show off anyones voice? The song has a very limited range.


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris should do Another One Bites the Dust (and dedicate it to his fellow competitors).


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

I also think that Ace should sing "I Want To Break Free"


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Now if someone REALLY wants to try something different, they should sing "Seven Seas Of Rye". I wouldn't be surprised if Chris gave it a shot.

Killer Queen would be good for Taylor.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I completely disagree. She had two in a row that were not up to her previous levels, but she was FABULOUS on 50's night! And I can't believe that you think she has no personality. She has more class and dignity in her little finger than the rest of the group put together. She not only put Simon in his place without resorting to insults, shrieking, or rudeness, but she completely won him over.
> 
> What kind of personality does Bucky have???????? ******* stupid mumbler with bad hair?
> 
> I do t hink Bucky should have gone before she did, but he was slightly better than her this week and it saved him.


Bucky has the lovable guy who grew up in some backwards town in the south vibe. He also comes off as more personable in those 3 second intros to me. I don't care that much for his singing, but I would rather see him on Idol than Mandissa.

Simon was won over by her voice already. She put him in his place, maybe, during the earlier rounds. Since then, nothing really. Just a stiff, wooden personality similar to Lisa previously. Yeah she wasn't as horrible as usual on 50's night, but I still didn't care for it. She doesn't stand out enough for me vocally even when singing well. She's the sort of singer that sings backup solo in a song, sort of like the hot chick from black eyed peas. I see her excelling in that sort of role. But I don't have any interest in listening to a song with just her singing, as I would chris, taylor, and MAYBE McPhine.

Fantasia is more interesting and fun in two notes than all of Mandissa's performances combined.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

As long as someone geeks out with who wants to live forever I'll be happy.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I have no problem with people believing in what they want to but is it necessary to bring it up during American Idol? I just think there is (and should be) A TIME and place for things such as that and right after or before you get booted off American Idol is not one of them.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

lander215 said:


> She can say what she wants to, and you can choose to ignore it.
> 
> Or you can decide to whine about it on a public forum.


Yeah but I think he has a point, even if he couched it extremely poorly. I am not a big fan of people who want to wear their religion on their sleeve or "share" it with me. I am a christian, but I don't need Mandisa thanking Jesus in a public forum like that. I think if I can have the restraint to not openly mock her believes she can have the courtesy to not flaunt them in everyone's face.

I think it is inappropriate. People can certainly say and do as they choose, I just think such a display says a lot about a person, at least it does to me.

I don't like it when professional atheletes thank Jesus or God for helping them win a sporting event. I don't like it when Mandisa thanks Jesus in some kind of acknowledgement that they were responsible in getting her there. That offends my personal beliefs... People can believe what they want, but I think everyone needs to consider that religion is different for a lot of people and you should be sensitive to that before you decide to bleet out your praise.

What if someone got up there and thanked Satan when they got kicked off the show? How would that go over? I think what she did was fairly inconsiderate in a general sense.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Anyone see the Celebrity Poker show on Bravo when David Cross won? He went into this mockery speech saying "how he wanted to thank God for making his opponents lose! And that God wanted not only him to win but the other players to lose!" He took it even further but the premise was right on. There are some places that your beliefs are not PART of it. Let it go!


----------



## pinkpanther54494 (Apr 2, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> I have a question for all the complainers.... Did you vote like a 14-year-old would? Repeatedly for your favorite?
> 
> My guess is that for the majority, the answer is no. I'm not berating, but as my wife pointed out last night, my entire family watches and has big email debates about who should have gone and who should have stayed, but none of them actually picked up the phone and voted!
> 
> Yes, Mandisa was a surprise, but perhaps not as bag a surprise as everyone is making out. I still say it'll come down to Chris, McPhee and Taylor with Chris winning - even though he's the only one who really doesn't need to win to have a career.


 I'm wondering, how many of you have ever tried to call in a vote? Last year we dialed in and were very surprised how hard it was to get though, I bet I hit redial over 100 times. It would be a pain to dial in more than once based on that experience. On top of that us Tivo watchers are often watching after the voting closes!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pinkpanther54494 said:


> I'm wondering, how many of you have ever tried to call in a vote? Last year we dialed in and were very surprised how hard it was to get though, I bet I hit redial over 100 times. It would be a pain to dial in more than once based on that experience. On top of that us Tivo watchers are often watching after the voting closes!


I vote on my Cingular phone


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> I vote on my Cingular phone


But normal text messaging rates apply!!!!!


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I have no problem with people believing in what they want to but is it necessary to bring it up during American Idol? I just think there is (and should be) A TIME and place for things such as that and right after or before you get booted off American Idol is not one of them.


And who gets to decide the "proper" time and place? You?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Figaro said:


> But normal text messaging rates apply!!!!!


Employer pays for it, even better


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

marksman said:


> Yeah but I think he has a point, even if he couched it extremely poorly. I am not a big fan of people who want to wear their religion on their sleeve or "share" it with me. I am a christian, but I don't need Mandisa thanking Jesus in a public forum like that. I think if I can have the restraint to not openly mock her believes she can have the courtesy to not flaunt them in everyone's face.
> 
> I think it is inappropriate. People can certainly say and do as they choose, I just think such a display says a lot about a person, at least it does to me.


So, you are a Christian but you don't believe in that whole Biblical theme (arguably, command) to share Christianity with others? Like a buffet - pick and choose which parts you want to live by, based on a reality TV show. Perhaps Mandisa's faith actually goes beyond American Idol?

Anyway.... we're gonna get this closed.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> I don't like it when professional atheletes thank Jesus or God for helping them win a sporting event. I don't like it when Mandisa thanks Jesus in some kind of acknowledgement that they were responsible in getting her there. That offends my personal beliefs... People can believe what they want, but I think everyone needs to consider that religion is different for a lot of people and you should be sensitive to that before you decide to bleet out your praise.


She didn't thank Jesus for getting her there, she blessed all her fans in Jesus' name. There is a difference.

That aside, she and the professional's that you disdain believe fully that it was Jesus that helped get them there, whether you believe that as a Christian or not isn't relevant because they're expressing their beliefs as Christians, not yours.

As for a satanist getting up there and thanking the devil for getting them there, so be it. I wouldn't come here and whine about it. If that's what they believe, fine by me...it's their belief and they have earned the stage to proclaim as they feel fit.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

pinkpanther54494 said:


> I'm wondering, how many of you have ever tried to call in a vote? Last year we dialed in and were very surprised how hard it was to get though, I bet I hit redial over 100 times. It would be a pain to dial in more than once based on that experience. On top of that us Tivo watchers are often watching after the voting closes!


We call in four times each week as there are four of us watching. Sometimes we vote for the same person four times, other times it's split. But, we always get through after about half an hour...actually...we don't even try until about a half hour after the show...so we get through pretty quick.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Anyone see the Celebrity Poker show on Bravo when David Cross won? He went into this mockery speech saying "how he wanted to thank God for making his opponents lose! And that God wanted not only him to win but the other players to lose!" He took it even further but the premise was right on. There are some places that your beliefs are not PART of it. Let it go!


Fine, you hate Christians and wish to mock them wherever you go... I think we understand that all too well now.

:down:


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

lander215 said:


> Fine, you hate Christians and wish to mock them wherever you go... I think we understand that all too well now.
> :down:


I am not sure I would automatically get that from the post, any more than I would assume that of the people who say they are Christians but don't follow the Bible when it comes to sharing by whatever method. One can be a Christian without believing or following much of what is in the Bible. There is a difference.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

marksman said:


> I think it is inappropriate. People can certainly say and do as they choose, I just think such a display says a lot about a person, at least it does to me.
> 
> I don't like it when professional atheletes thank Jesus or God for helping them win a sporting event. I don't like it when Mandisa thanks Jesus in some kind of acknowledgement that they were responsible in getting her there. That offends my personal beliefs... People can believe what they want, but I think everyone needs to consider that religion is different for a lot of people and you should be sensitive to that before you decide to bleet out your praise.


...Or you could respect her culture and show a little respect and ignore it.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

lander215 said:


> Fine, you hate Christians and wish to mock them wherever you go... I think we understand that all too well now.
> 
> :down:


Yeah. That is it. I hate Christians. 

Finding humor in mocking something that is inapproriate in the first place is hardly hating chrisitans. And where did I mock them? David Cross did on a TV show. Not me. You need to get a grasp on reality.

Finding it inconsiderate to non-christains and possibly some christains by Mandisa blessing me in the name of Jesus is hardly me mocking them wherever I go and hating christians.

I am avoiding taking this to the next level. Don't want to be the one who got the AMerican Idol thread closed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It's fairly hard to get through still. At least it was a couple weeks ago. Generally I have to redial 10 times to get through once, sometimes even more redials than that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> As long as someone geeks out with who wants to live forever I'll be happy.


Yeah, I really hope someone sings that one. Great tune.

I was surprised to see Mandisa gone, but not shocked. She didn't perform well last time. But neither did most of the others, and I HATED Bucky's performance. I really thought he would be gone.

Queen is a great choice for a theme - they covered so many genres that everyone should be able to find a song that fits their style.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

I thank God, Jesus, and Baby Jesus, Allah, Buddha, Yahweh, Mohammed, Karma, any diety that will listen for the...

The McBoobies. 

And I pray every Tues and Wed Night to all of the above, that she will wear something that will allow the McBoobies to have a little freedom. And Finally!! after weeks and weeks of prayers, they have been answered Wed Night. 

Free at last, free at last, Thank (insert deity here) Almighty, they are free at last!!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

All this hype over her outfit makes me sad I missed it (Lost + Veronica Mars conflicts). Any screen captures out there?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> All this hype over her outfit makes me sad I missed it (Lost + Veronica Mars conflicts). Any screen captures out there?


It wasn't anything special. I still think her best night was the bouncy one when she sang Freedom.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Figaro said:


> It wasn't anything special.


disagree... major cleavage last night


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> disagree... major cleavage last night


She does have a SOLID RACK! If I didn't find her whole personality so FAKE, I would think she is even hotter. But I feel she is 100% putting on an ACT which turns me off. Same with Kellie!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I found by ignoring some things i dont like, it doesn't affect me nor does it take up the time getting angry about it when i could be doing something else. Just my 2 cents. It's a very hard position to take for everything in life, but if you can try, it's pretty cool what it does. For example the guy in front of me having a "I hate spongebob' bumper sticker may make me angry, but hey, the guy can believe what he wants. I can still go home and watch my tivo. 

as far as voting, cant you use a website to text? I know i can email my friend on his cell phone.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I found by ignoring some things i dont like, it doesn't affect me nor does it take up the time getting angry about it when i could be doing something else. Just my 2 cents. It's a very hard position to take for everything in life, but if you can try, it's pretty cool what it does. For example the guy in front of me having a "I hate spongebob' bumper sticker may make me angry, but hey, the guy can believe what he wants. I can still go home and watch my tivo.


Is this offensive?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> I am avoiding taking this to the next level. Don't want to be the one who got the AMerican Idol thread closed.


What happened to that?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

MickeS said:


> What happened to that?


Not saying I agree with the shirt or not. Just asking if most would find that offensive?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm sure you could find that out somewhere else.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Stop the religious nonsense. Please let's get back to a couple of more important things!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Stop the religious nonsense. Please let's get back to a couple of more important things!


True that.. Sorry. No more posts from me in this thread on anything but katherine talk. :0


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Is this offensive?


by not clicking on the image, i will be proving my point about ignoring things and just letting others do or believe as they please and want to do. 
I dont know what it said or showed but whatever it is, you can do/believe etc in it

by the way, hows the OTA after all this time?


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I found by ignoring some things i dont like, it doesn't affect me nor does it take up the time getting angry about it when i could be doing something else. Just my 2 cents. It's a very hard position to take for everything in life, but if you can try, it's pretty cool what it does. For example the guy in front of me having a "I hate spongebob' bumper sticker may make me angry, but hey, the guy can believe what he wants. I can still go home and watch my tivo.
> 
> as far as voting, cant you use a website to text? I know i can email my friend on his cell phone.


I normally do as well, but I'm tired of seeing this forum go the way of the FORT...that's all. If you don't like religion (not you specifically), fine, just STFU about it...or better yet, don't even open your yapper in the first place.

I'd have ignored the Spongebob sticker as well, but I probably would have had to have dragged my youngest son back into the car.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

newsposter said:


> by not clicking on the image, i will be proving my point about ignoring things and just letting others do or believe as they please and want to do.
> I dont know what it said or showed but whatever it is, you can do/believe etc in it
> 
> by the way, hows the OTA after all this time?


Well by not clicking it was just plain rude. Ignoring my question. 

OTA is going well. Cut one branch down and I think that helped my Channel 10 feed. Still don't watch anything on 10 right now so not 100% sure it comes in great just yet. All my other stations are perfect. NBC10 is still a maybe. I think the signal strength is around low 80's now where is was peaking out around low 70's.

I want to respond so bad to another post but I already said I will let it go.  DAMN IT!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

lander215 said:


> I normally do as well, but I'm tired of seeing this forum go the way of the FORT...that's all. If you don't like religion (not you specifically), fine, just STFU about it...or better yet, don't even open your yapper in the first place.
> 
> I'd have ignored the Spongebob sticker as well, but I probably would have had to have dragged my youngest son back into the car.


HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
are you saying there IS such a sticker? where/what/who/how much/to what extent...let's get him!!!!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

If you're not watching Katharine in HD, you're missing out... I kept waiting for a wardrobe malfunction last night.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Well by not clicking it was just plain rude. Ignoring my question.
> 
> OTA is going well. Cut one branch down and I think that helped my Channel 10 feed. Still don't watch anything on 10 right now so not 100% sure it comes in great just yet. All my other stations are perfect. NBC10 is still a maybe. I think the signal strength is around low 80's now where is was peaking out around low 70's.
> 
> I want to respond so bad to another post but I already said I will let it go.  DAMN IT!


you know what, it's not just a line that by you letting it go, you have won. Just answering back feeds the cookie monster

Nothing on NBC! horrors. Wait until my weekly meeting with donald trump or the entire cast of all 3 law and order shows  I recently had problems with one tuner going out on OTA but think it was the M/S as I've had it disconnected for 3 days and no problems. Guess that 400 i spent on labor was worth it after all. 

glad yours is working fine.

/ (sorry for the hijack ,my mind was multitasking) we now return to our conflicted thread with barbs being traded and rants abounding...let me get in the spirit

why must an idol be sexy? look at reuben! Why does everyone thing Kat is sexy? Cant the ugly get a chance once in a while


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> If you're not watching Katharine in HD, you're missing out... I kept waiting for a wardrobe malfunction last night.


What would you think of me if I said I saved the ep even after it was over last night?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

newsposter said:


> What would you think of me if I said I saved the ep even after it was over last night?


I'd think you wanted to be able to take some screenshots at a later date, which is why I saved the episode.  (I hope I saved it - I meant to at least, but sometimes I delete out of habit).


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah and look at what a hit Reuben was. This is America, sex sells. If you want ugly pop singers go to a Rolling Stones concert.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

newsposter said:


> What would you think of me if I said I saved the ep even after it was over last night?


As a normal thing my wife saves each ep after it records. We have the whole season to date sitting on the big Tivo cuz she wants the old shows for historical reference. <sigh>


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Yeah and look at what a hit Reuben was. This is America, sex sells. If you want ugly pop singers go to a Rolling Stones concert.


Reuben wasn't that much of a hit and hasn't done as well as the runner up Clay Aiken.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

That's ok..in the latest Rolling Stones (well, I think it's the latest..it's on my boss' desk), they commented how America liked to get rid of the talented black singers early....I actually had to go look it up to make sure that Reuben and Fantasia a) won and b) were black.

(they did and they are)


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

We have a weekly pool at work for who is being voted off. I am the leader and shocked the office yesterday by picking Mandisa to be the one to go (5th week in a row that I have been right) and for Paris to also be in the bottom three. 

I just had a feeling. Not to sound racist, but I think the viewing audience (along with studio audience) is predominately white. My thought was that Kelly, Chris, Ace, Taylor and Katherine are the main fan favorites. That left Elliott, Bucky, Paris and Mandisa. Where it was a country week, Bucky was going to be in his element, so that left the three that were in the bottom three. Mandisa, while a great singer was not that good this week and I also wondered if someone that big could be "american idol". Sure Reuben won, but he had the teddy bear factor (and even though he won, Clay was more popular). 

My early pick for getting knocked off next week is Bucky...cannot see him singing a Queen song. Also can anyone think of a slow soulful song by Queen for Ace to sing next week? All he sings are mellow songs where he can stare into the camera and give puppy dog eyes. The judges harped on Chris doing hard rock every week (before this one) but yet have not asked Ace when he was going to change it up and do a up-tempo song. Everyone has done something out of their element except for him.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> I'd think you wanted to be able to take some screenshots at a later date, which is why I saved the episode.  (I hope I saved it - I meant to at least, but sometimes I delete out of habit).


how do you do that? digital cam? burn a dvd?



Stormspace said:


> As a normal thing my wife saves each ep after it records. We have the whole season to date sitting on the big Tivo cuz she wants the old shows for historical reference. <sigh>


You must have lots of space on your tivo  until last week's upgrade, i didn't and the HD 2 hour eps will killing me.

I recommend a dvd burner...your drives will inevitably crash one day and this will save you


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Reuben wasn't that much of a hit and hasn't done as well as the runner up Clay Aiken.


That was my point.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> have any 2 people ever sang the same song in the same night? Do they check for conflicts?


News, I seem to recall an episode either last year or the year before when 2 people sang the same song on the same episode. just can't remember the specifics though..


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

newsposter said:


> how do you do that? digital cam? burn a dvd?


Either... the quick/easy way is to just take a pic of the screen with a digital camera.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

joeinma said:


> Also can anyone think of a slow soulful song by Queen for Ace to sing next week?


I'm thinking "Don't Try So Hard" from Innuendo.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

To be fair, Reuben won my vote because I didn't like Clay. I mean REALLY didn't like him. I am guessing a lot of people voted for him for the same reason.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Yeah and look at what a hit Reuben was. This is America, sex sells. If you want ugly pop singers go to a Rolling Stones concert.


Them's fighting words if my mother-in-law heard it!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Them's fighting words if my mother-in-law heard it!


Bring her on! The Stones are some of the ugliest people on Earth.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What is McBoobies doing in this picture:









And a few others from the same photobucket album



















and I find this one so funny:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> What is McBoobies doing in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing too damn many clothes.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

joeinma said:


> Also can anyone think of a slow soulful song by Queen for Ace to sing next week? All he sings are mellow songs where he can stare into the camera and give puppy dog eyes. The judges harped on Chris doing hard rock every week (before this one) but yet have not asked Ace when he was going to change it up and do a up-tempo song. Everyone has done something out of their element except for him.


I think "These are the days of our lives" would fit him perfectly. Or he could try and break out and do something a little different (yeah, right). EDIT: I wouldn't be surprised if he would go with "Who wants to live forever", actually.

I would be surprised if noone on the show will do "Let me live", by the way.

Oh, and Taylor should do "Somebody to love".

Damn, I love Queen.  Of course, noone on this show is even in the same ballpark as Freddie Mercury. We already had that one guy (David?) butcher "Crazy little thing called love" a few weeks ago... that was painful. I'm guessing Queen-night will bring a few more awful experiences.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

She is calling to me in this shot.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

newsposter said:


> how do you do that? digital cam? burn a dvd?
> 
> You must have lots of space on your tivo  until last week's upgrade, i didn't and the HD 2 hour eps will killing me.
> 
> I recommend a dvd burner...your drives will inevitably crash one day and this will save you


Yeah the 80 hour unit was getting full so she transferred them to the 180 hr one. Thing is, most of them are at best quality. I'm waiting to see if they start impacting other shows, but so far I still have many hours of suggestions.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Figaro said:


> That was my point.


Oh.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

joeinma said:


> Also can anyone think of a slow soulful song by Queen for Ace to sing next week? All he sings are mellow songs where he can stare into the camera and give puppy dog eyes. The judges harped on Chris doing hard rock every week (before this one) but yet have not asked Ace when he was going to change it up and do a up-tempo song. Everyone has done something out of their element except for him.


How about "You're My Best Friend"?

kel


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

joeinma said:


> Also can anyone think of a slow soulful song by Queen for Ace to sing next week?


I don't think it's soulful, but I predict Ace with sing "Under Pressure" because of it's liberal use of the falsetto range. 

Taylor should sing "It's a Hard Life". Good bluesy tune :up:

Katharine will sing "You're my Best Friend" and I'll melt


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Let's hope Simon will like Queen night better than the country music night at least. He was a drag the whole show.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> <snip> She's the sort of singer that sings backup solo in a song, sort of like the hot chick from black eyed peas. I see her excelling in that sort of role. But I don't have any interest in listening to a song with just her singing, as I would chris, taylor, and MAYBE McPhine.
> 
> Fantasia is more interesting and fun in two notes than all of Mandissa's performances combined.


I have no arguments with the latter part of your post, as quoted above, except I don't really see Fergie as a "backup" singer of the BEP's. But yeah, I'd take Fantasia over Mandisa any day of the week even if Mandisa is prettier. I just don't see Bucky with any personality, but I guess that why it takes all kinds.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Will anyone sign "Killer Queen"? Didn't Constentine sign "Bohemian Rhapsody" last year and do a partially acceptable job? Who is the guest?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

coolpenguin said:


> Will anyone sign "Killer Queen"? Didn't Constentine sign "Bohemian Rhapsody" last year and do a partially acceptable job? Who is the guest?


Byrd (the vocal coach for the contestants) let it slip on AI Extra that...


Spoiler



the contestants would be performing with Queen as the backing band.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Byrd (the vocal coach for the contestants) let it slip on AI Extra that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



That's good. I was hoping that at least Brian May would sit in. I cringe thinking about the way the AI band would butcher Queen songs, especially when it came time for guitar solos.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Bring her on! The Stones are some of the ugliest people on Earth.


But "in the day", they were pretty damn sexy!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> But "in the day", they were pretty damn sexy!


If you are into ugly guys.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> She is calling to me in this shot.


Were these pictures pre-pregnancy? Unfortunately she doesn't dress like this anymore.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Were these pictures pre-pregnancy? Unfortunately she doesn't dress like this anymore.


Dude you need help and she needs me!


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Byrd (the vocal coach for the contestants) let it slip on AI Extra that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This could be a really good show.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Sure she does, however rarely. From the top 8 :


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> If you are into ugly guys.


more kitty than you homes!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> more kitty than you homes!


ummm...errr...what?!?!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Sure she does, however rarely. From the top 8 :


Is it me, or does it look like Taylor is about to choke the life out of Paris?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Is it me, or does it look like Taylor is about to choke the life out of Paris?


Who wouldn't want to?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

aindik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. I was hoping that at least Brian May would sit in. I cringe thinking about the way the AI band would butcher Queen songs, especially when it came time for guitar solos.





Spoiler



I don't think you have to worry about guitar solos. Those are never part of the songs on AI.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

David Platt said:


> Byrd (the vocal coach for the contestants) let it slip on AI Extra that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am so stoked if this is true. It will truly separate the "men from the boys" with respect to overall stage presence (not that America really cares).

An example of bad: Elliot singing whatever, and standing there while a guitar solo plays.

An example of good.....real good: Katherine singing (or not) during a solo, doing the typical rocker back to back kind of thing. Yep, that would be hot.

You know, something like this (sorry, couldn't find anything better quickly):









And will anyone be ballsy enough to dress the part:









Maybe Kat, but that would be serious wishful thinking.......


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

FuzzyDolly said:


> Did anyone else wonder if the grouping was supposed to inflict a subliminal message as to who the top three should be? Come on... Taylor, Chris, and Kelly? (Not that I'm a Kelly fan!) Now if they really wanted to have some good TV, they should have grouped Taylor, Chris, and Mandissa. Could you imagine the reaction when those three would be left standing? They should have at least made it more interesting and had that group not sit down first. I wonder if they grouped them that way to bolster calls next week for Elliot and Paris, and downplay the Ace Bucky votes. Things that make you go... Hmmmm....


Just to agree with earlier post: It was "bottom 3 vote-getters" group, not a "one of these is going home, the other two could be at the top of the vote-getting" group.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

teknikel said:


> How about "You're My Best Friend"?
> 
> kel


I would get sick if Ace sang that. Would he pull down his shirt to reveal his scar again? "You're my best friend...."


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Sure she does, however rarely. From the top 8 :


Compare this pic of Katharine to the ones posted earlier in this thread. She's different, man, her body is changing.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

She really does look preggers in that pic.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll say it again, I would find it such a hoot if Katharine sang Fat Bottomed Girls (not that there's anything wrong with hers). But one can only wish I guess.

Strictly from a "fit" perspective I can see these guys working the stage presence with the band quite well: Taylor, Chris, Ace (maybe), Pickle, Kat, and Bucky.

Elliot and Paris......I just can't see them working it out with them as well. 



What will be real interesting is whether all the songs will be done straight, or if Queen will work with the Idols to rework songs stylistically.

And will anyone sing Another One Bites the Dust?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> She really does look preggers in that pic.


...but there is also something wrong with that picture......Look at Chris and Taylor....their heads seem distorted, almost like the DVD player was set to 16x9 mode and it was not an anamorphic DVD.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Taylor has a big head though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> I cringe thinking about the way the AI band would butcher Queen songs, especially when it came time for guitar solos


The way they chop down these songs, I'd be amazed if they would even leave a guitar solo in there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

speaking of size...requoting pics really slows us dial up users


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

removed. Sorry.

Well, I guess it looks like Paul Rodgers is officially part of Queen as he has been apparently rehearsing on the Idol set with the band/group.

http://www.graycharles.com/media/popidol_queen2.jpg


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> speaking of size...requoting pics really slows us dial up users


What is this dial up of which you speak?


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

jlb said:


> removed. Sorry.
> 
> Well, I guess it looks like Paul Rodgers is officially part of Queen as he has been apparently rehearsing with the band/group.
> 
> http://www.graycharles.com/media/popidol_queen2.jpg


...and so has Mandisa, unless this was taken before she was voted off.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

rich said:


> ...and so has Mandisa, unless this was taken before she was voted off.


Yeah they showed a clip of them at the end of the show rehearsing with the band. They all got to practice with Queen before this last set of shows.

As for Queen... well without Freddie Mercury I am not sure it is really Queen... regardless.. but will be interesting to see how the contestants do. I think there are some good potential song choices and some bad ones. This group tends to lean towards bad choices, it seems.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

> Well, I guess it looks like Paul Rodgers is officially part of Queen as he has been apparently rehearsing with the band/group.


They're just wrapping up a U.S. tour. He's been with them for 2 years now.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

phodg said:


> They're just wrapping up a U.S. tour. He's been with them for 2 years now.


Well, I knew that. I was sort of saying it in jest. I thought maybe they would be there without him, though.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

newsposter said:


> speaking of size...requoting pics really slows us dial up users


Its cached by then!


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

jlb said:


> What will be real interesting is whether all the songs will be done straight, or if Queen will work with the Idols to rework songs stylistically.


I think they are going to have to rework most of the songs to a major degree, otherwise this "Queen" night is going to be a disaster for anyone not named Chris Daughtry (because he can do one of their more straightforward hard rock tunes, like Tie Your Mother Down or Keep Yourself Alive). Beyond that, I think the contestants will have to draw straws to choose who gets to sing Crazy Little Thing Called Love (which I hope Hicks gets - it's "Taylor-made" for him, but they'll prolly give it to Bucky or Kellie).

The rest of the popular songs in Queen's catalog are really heavy on overdubbed multi-part Freddy Mercury harmony sections and frighteningly difficult midsong key changes and such. They will either have to be reworked or played/sung raw and stripped down like in a live concert performance (which I do not think they will do)

Here are my predictions for songs/artist for Queen night:

Chris - Tie Your Mother Down
Bucky - Keep Yourself Alive
Taylor- Fat Bottomed Girls (I just don't think a girl can or should sing this song - at least none of the AI girls, too much power vocal in it)
Ace - Bohemian Rhapsody
Elliot - Somebody to Love (or possibly Katharine)
Katharine - Killer Queen (or possibly Elliot)
Paris - You're My Best Friend
Kellie- Crazy Little Thing Called Love

Somebaody earlier mentioned Ace doing Under Pressue (because of all the falsetto parts) - possible but there is a lot of Bowie and Mercury power vocals as well, so it would need a major reworking........


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I wonder if anyone will take on "The Show Must Go On". Great tune, but maybe not right for this.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I wonder if anyone will take on "The Show Must Go On". Great tune, but maybe not right for this.


I forgot about that tune. I could see Elliot doing it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> She really does look preggers in that pic.


She does. But no matter, she's still smokin' hot.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Now I'm psyched that the results show will be an hour long this time. You know what that means.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

rich said:


> Now I'm psyched that the results show will be an hour long this time. You know what that means.....


a medley with queen/manilow/rogers/wonder/idols?

they will announce the vote totals one by one with 5 minutes of commercials between?

Unanimous is off the air? wahhhh


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

rich said:


> Now I'm psyched that the results show will be an hour long this time. You know what that means.....


More witty banter between Ryan and Simon?

After I Tivo it and FF though most of it, I will still be able to watch it in 5 minutes?

In an odd twist, they are going to bring back someone that has already been voted off?

What?? What does it mean??


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I heard they will use the extra 23 minutes to throw a babyshower for Katherine.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> What?? What does it mean??


Well, more seriously, I'm hoping that it means Queen + Paul Rodgers will have more time to perform for us. Stevie, Barry, Shakira and Kenny only had enough time to do one song in the half hour slot.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

rich said:


> Well, more seriously, I'm hoping that it means Queen + Paul Rodgers will have more time to perform for us. Stevie, Barry, Shakira and Kenny only had enough time to do one song in the half hour slot.


Probably will be a group song too. That will chew up a few minutes.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

It means that we will get a full length crappy Ford ad.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I heard they will use the extra *23* minutes to throw a babyshower for Katherine.


Hmmm, I detect a "Lost" conspiracy!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Lets chop up another Dodge Coronet!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I heard they will use the extra 23 minutes to throw a babyshower for Katherine.


Milf.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Lets chop up another Dodge Coronet!


what's that reference?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I wonder if anyone will take on "The Show Must Go On". Great tune, but maybe not right for this.


Another one that Kellie or Bucky could do is "39" from A Night At The Opera which is practically a country song already...Of course Simon would hate it, oh wait, if its Kellie, he would love it!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> Hmmm, I detect a "Lost" conspiracy!


Lost conspiracies are getting out of hand.


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> As far as Kenny Rogers, I don't think he looks so bad for his age, but his eyes are too small or something.


Kenny with cosmetic surgery reminds me of Danny Bonaduce.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just saw on "Extra," in an interview with Simon, that one of the contestants will sing "Bohemian Rhapsody." Not sure how this worked, but the person conducting the interview actually broke the news to Simon. He seemed very surprised and said he'd love to know who it is because that song can "make you or break you."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Man. Paula is annoying to be sure, but the way Simon and Ryan bicker at each other is by far the worst thing about the show to me. I actually enjoy Simon's comments most of the time, but this 11-year old boys' act they have going on is so unprofessional and class-less, it makes me cringe. Paula is unprofessional and class-less most of the time, too, but somehow it doesn't bother me so much. Maybe I can see she's blotto and I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt for having a problem. Don't know why, but Simon/Ryan bug me way more. :down: :down: :down: 

This is the first season I'm watching; are they always like this or is it worse this year?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Jesda said:


> Lets chop up another Dodge Coronet!





newsposter said:


> what's that reference?


In this weeks Ford ad, the idols worked on "Kellie's" car and it looked like a reject from Mad Max. Until they put it into the paint booth and turned it on. Then a Ford Fusion rolled out.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Man. Paula is annoying to be sure, but the way Simon and Ryan bicker at each other is by far the worst thing about the show to me. I actually enjoy Simon's comments most of the time, but this 11-year old boys' act they have going on is so unprofessional and class-less, it makes me cringe. Paula is unprofessional and class-less most of the time, too, but somehow it doesn't bother me so much. Maybe I can see she's blotto and I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt for having a problem. Don't know why, but Simon/Ryan bug me way more. :down: :down: :down:
> 
> This is the first season I'm watching; are they always like this or is it worse this year?


I've been wondering that too (never watched the show before this season). It's not funny, just makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm hoping someone will do "Love of My Life", one of my favorite overlooked Queen songs.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Man. Paula is annoying to be sure, but the way Simon and Ryan bicker at each other is by far the worst thing about the show to me. I actually enjoy Simon's comments most of the time, but this 11-year old boys' act they have going on is so unprofessional and class-less, it makes me cringe. Paula is unprofessional and class-less most of the time, too, but somehow it doesn't bother me so much. Maybe I can see she's blotto and I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt for having a problem. Don't know why, but Simon/Ryan bug me way more. :down: :down: :down:
> 
> This is the first season I'm watching; are they always like this or is it worse this year?


They've been doing it more this year than usual, but I think it's funny. It's pretty harmless stuff. I think they are friends outside of the show.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

madscientist said:


> ... the way Simon and Ryan bicker at each other is by far the worst thing about the show to me. I actually enjoy Simon's comments most of the time, but this 11-year old boys' act they have going on is so unprofessional and class-less, it makes me cringe.


You do know that it's all scripted, don't you. The actual words might be ad-libbed, but all of the banter between Ryan and Simon are by design. Ryan wanted to be noticed more, so he asked simon to rag on him a bit. I don't think that it is any bigger this year than last, but they are being a bit more creative.

My favorite "poke fun" quote so far was from the most recent episode when Ryan said "What's in the cup?" A veiled reference to Paula's drunk appearance on stage.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MarkofT said:


> In this weeks Ford ad, the idols worked on "Kellie's" car and it looked like a reject from Mad Max. Until they put it into the paint booth and turned it on. Then a Ford Fusion rolled out.


wow didn't notice that..what year was it? I had a 70 and loved it so am pretty sure it's not that year or it woulda rung a bell. Loved that car...damn &)(&()^^%^& drunk driver had to shorten my trunk by 2 feet.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I KNEW Ford had a secret method of turning out crap junk cars!

...and I bet they call it "recycling" too!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I actually don't care that it's all in fun or not: they're just not very good at it. I enjoy a good barb or teasing as much as the next person (more, in fact, if you ask my sister  ) but their remarks aren't "gotcha! ha ha!", they're just downright mean and spiteful. Even if they're not serious it comes off like that. I don't want my kids watching two grown men be nasty to each other on television.

Oh well, I guess I'll get over it


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I actually don't care that it's all in fun or not: they're just not very good at it. I enjoy a good barb or teasing as much as the next person (more, in fact, if you ask my sister  ) but their remarks aren't "gotcha! ha ha!", they're just downright mean and spiteful. Even if they're not serious it comes off like that. I don't want my kids watching two grown men be nasty to each other on television.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll get over it


And of course, their comments often cross the homophobia line.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

madscientist said:


> I actually don't care that it's all in fun or not: they're just not very good at it. I enjoy a good barb or teasing as much as the next person (more, in fact, if you ask my sister  ) but their remarks aren't "gotcha! ha ha!", they're just downright mean and spiteful. Even if they're not serious it comes off like that. I don't want my kids watching two grown men be nasty to each other on television.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll get over it


We have this cool device that lets you record your shows, and then skip over parts that you don't want to see.


----------



## imike (Apr 9, 2006)

American idol is my favorite. I have been watching it and supporting it since season one. It came as a shock to me that Mandisa was gone all of a sudden. She was consider the best singer from the start. She stood out among the contestants. Who do you think will be the final three?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> We have this cool device that lets you record your shows, and then skip over parts that you don't want to see.


Yeah, I know. But as I said at first, I _do_ like to hear what Simon has to say in general.  I just hate these cat-fights with Ryan. Even with a machine as amazing as a TiVo it's pretty difficult to work it so you see just one without the other.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> More witty banter between Ryan and Simon?
> 
> After I Tivo it and FF though most of it, I will still be able to watch it in 5 minutes?
> 
> ...


They are bringing back Mikhala from last season.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

David Platt said:


> Byrd (the vocal coach for the contestants) let it slip on AI Extra that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uh oh, maybe this is not true, or not exactly true. Queen is scheduled to bein concert in Portland, OR Tuesday night at 8pm local time. AI would be done live at 5pm local time, right? I guess there is still room for a quick Gulfstream Jet up, but who knows. Maybe the original quote from the vocal coach meant something on the results show on Wednesday (an off-day for the Queen tour).

And random Kat pic of the day:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe they're not doing it live-live, but talkshow-live.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jlb said:


> Uh oh, maybe this is not true, or not exactly true. Queen is scheduled to bein concert in Portland, OR Tuesday night at 8pm local time. AI would be done live at 5pm local time, right? I guess there is still room for a quick Gulfstream Jet up, but who knows. Maybe the original quote from the vocal coach meant something on the results show on Wednesday (an off-day for the Queen tour).


Well, a commercial flight can get from LA to Portland in about 2 hours. But what are the odds that Queen is actually on stage at 8pm for their concerts even on a normal night? The probably have an opening act, then a delay between the opening act and when they'd go on stage. So if they perform and are completely done with Americal Idol by 5:30pm local time, that probably easily leaves them with 4 hours before they would normally be on stage. Should be plenty of time.



> And random Kat pic of the day:


Keep them coming!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

McFrontal


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jesda said:


> McFrontal


keep these and those coming please!


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

jlb said:


> Uh oh, maybe this is not true, or not exactly true. Queen is scheduled to bein concert in Portland, OR Tuesday night at 8pm local time. AI would be done live at 5pm local time, right? I guess there is still room for a quick Gulfstream Jet up, but who knows. Maybe the original quote from the vocal coach meant something on the results show on Wednesday (an off-day for the Queen tour).


I think it is far more likely they will be on AI Wednesday night. The results show is one hour, for one thing. Wednesday is an off night for their tour. Plus, they are supposed to be in Seattle tonight, and as you said, Portland tomorrow night. Don't forget they would need to do a sound check sometime in Portland tomorrow as well, and have time to rehearse with the AI singers, do the dress rehearsal, and the show as well. Not completely impossible, but highly unlikely.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Jesda said:


> McFrontal


Gonna be one very happy baby.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Something strangely curious about this one:










And I guess I just like this one:


----------

